# Who do watch on Youtube?



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi~ I dunno if there's already a thread like this already, but I wanna know, who do you watch on Youtube? A lot of people seem to be into watching certain channels, instead of just watching random videos (like I used to) but I suddenly got into subscribing. My top favorite channel right now is Swoozie, he does a lot of comedy, relationship, experience, advice, ect, but in a way that doesn't make me want fall asleep on my keyboard. This is his channel-
http://www.youtube.com/user/swoozie06?feature=watch

So,what's your favorite channel right now?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2013)

Shadow759,

that guy is hilarious

He has over 50,000 subscribers and over 44 million views; He's the #1 when it comes to Shadow the Hedgehog and comedy in that area


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 29, 2013)

I usually watch SkyDoesMinecraft, BlazeWolf, Pewdiepie, vocaloids, and sometimes Smosh. Oh and also George Carlin, Jim Gaffigan. Gabriel Iglesias and Brian Regan. But right now my favorite is SkyDoesMinecraft.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm also friends in real life with one of the top 10 minecraft players in the world.  I'm not sure if he has a channel though.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 29, 2013)

I watch a some music producers and a few game hackers.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 29, 2013)

My internet sucks so using Youtube as a source of entertainment isn't always an option, but when I do, I watch RayWilliamJohnson ^^ he cracks me up.


----------



## Touko (Sep 29, 2013)

Pewdiepie (Not as much as I used too though), ShadowACS, VoltageOfficialPV (I'm an otome fangirl okay?), The Otome Princess, Lovelysaika14, Seii K and Anna Akana.


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 29, 2013)

uberhaxornova, if anybody knows about him. wah he's my absolute favorite gamer on youtube
also chuggaaconroy, avgn, chaoticmonki, game grumps, critikal (penguinz), swoozie, etc etc i'm just tired right now and can't list morreee


----------



## puppy (Sep 29, 2013)

i watch gaming channels mostly
Cryaotic
Pewdiepie
SeaNanners

and some other channels i really like:
vlogbrothers
Vsauce
crashcourse
scishow
mental floss


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks guys~ I'm going to check out some of those channels. 

Adding GameGrumps to this (even though they're not appropriate to younger viewers, they're HILARIOUS) 





Mods might remove this video b/c they drop A LOT of F-bombs.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 29, 2013)

My favorite LPer has to be Chuggaaconroy. He's hilarious and pretty interactive with his fans.
I don't really get on YouTube as much as I used to but I loved watching Smosh, NigaHiga, ChesterSee, Julian Smith, and Family Force 5 when they used to post videos


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 29, 2013)

The main channels I watch at the moment are probably Northernlion (video game coverage), Ashens (reviews of dollar store toys/electronics), and CookingWithDog (Japanese cooking show).


----------



## Touko (Sep 29, 2013)

Sheepish said:


> The main channels I watch at the moment are probably Northernlion (video game coverage), Ashens (reviews of dollar store toys/electronics), and CookingWithDog (Japanese cooking show).



omg my sister is obsessed with CookingWithDog, she loves how the dog talks xD


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 29, 2013)

Kwonkicker


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 29, 2013)

Jenna Marbles lol, she's hilarious. I also watch Swoozie c:


----------



## gnoixaim (Sep 29, 2013)

I watch beauty gurus (yeah, lol), Pewdiepie, Jenna Marbles, Nigahiga, Markplier, The Fine Bros, CookingWithDog.....a lot of random things. Basically anything with game plays, cute animals, and food...........


----------



## SecondSider (Sep 29, 2013)

Chuggaaconroy
Cinemassacre

Not really too interested in what happens on YouTube.


----------



## locker (Sep 29, 2013)

my channels

console creature  
the soup
Lin And Ko
AnnaAkana
the slow mo guys
up at noon
key and peele
Louis CK
and  =3


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 29, 2013)

I like, Game Grumps, Caddicurus, Chuggaconroy, LinandKo, Swoozie, and many MANY others


----------



## oath2order (Sep 30, 2013)

accityfolk - It's the forums' Youtube channel.
Ana Kasparian - Personal channel for a co-host of The Young Turks
BrunoAN Mashups - I love his mashups.
CalmingEscape - ASMR ftw.
communitychannel - She cray cray funny
gootmusic - I love his covers.
HalfiingrCreations - Uploads the RuneScape music that gets released.
hartbeat - Comedy.
HeatherFeather - ASMR
IISuperwomanII - Comedy
JaclynGlenn - Atheist/Science Youtube
JennaMarbles - omg crazy
JLE - Comedy
Kurt Hugo Schneider - Another music channel
MadameWario - Let's PLays
NerdAlert - Video game/science news
NotProductive - Variety channel
Pop Trigger - A smart show about dumb stuff.
reuploadingismagic - Ponies
RuneScape - Their official channel
scishow - Science stories
Slamacow - Minecraft vids
SmadaLeinad - Amazing mashups
tadelesmith - She silly
TeraBrite - Covers of pop songs
TheAmazingAtheist - Pop culture coverage and atheism/leftwing politics
TheYoungTurks - Political news channel
TheAmazingApes - Stardew Valley trailer channel
TheAmazingAtheist Archives - Some of his videos were removed from the main channel and are now here
TheBedfellows - Funny animations
TJdoeslife - A side channel for AmazingAtheist
TYT Underground - Behind the scenes for TheYoungTurks
Vsauce - Random


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 30, 2013)

CookingWithDog


----------



## Hina (Sep 30, 2013)

I really looooved watching GameGrumps, prettymuch one of the few things on the internet that could actually make me laugh so much I had to cry. But since Jon left it's just... bleh. Dan is still good but I personally really dislike him...
I watch PewDiePie from time to time too.


----------



## Ricardo (Sep 30, 2013)

I watch mostly Minecraft videos, mostly members of the Mindcrack server. For pokemon, I am subscribed to JWitz, Gian, and Shofu.
For other stuff, I love Swoozie and VSauce.


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 30, 2013)

Hina said:


> I really looooved watching GameGrumps, prettymuch one of the few things on the internet that could actually make me laugh so much I had to cry. But since Jon left it's just... bleh. Dan is still good but I personally really dislike him...



Yeah I agree. uwu I was introduced to Game Grumps by a friend earlier this year, and I had heard about them lots. I really like Jon though, he is probably one of my favourite/only YouTubers I watch now so... Nowadays, I don't watch Game Grumps really. :c I know that's probably kind of bad but I always preferred Jon out of the two so...

And yeah sometimes I watch penguinz0 too. He's funny but... Apart from that, I guess that's it.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 30, 2013)

The whole YouTube crew, I'll name a few:

Zoella
Pointlessblogtv (Alfie)
MarcusButlerTV
Dicap (Caspar lee)
Danisnotonfire
Amazingphil
Kingsley
Mazzimaz
ThatcherJoe
Sprinkleofglitter
Tyler Oakley
Joey Graceffa
Jenna Marbles etc etc etc etc.

A few others not from the ''youtube crew'':
IIsuperwomanII
Raywilliamjohnson
Vsauce
Swoozie
Pewdiepie
Thefinebros (Teens, Kids, Youtubers, Elders react)
Prankvsprank
Bubzbeauty
MichellePhan


I enjoy watching Lin and Ko but I always end up falling asleep(no offence, Lin's voice is just really calming)


----------



## Chromie (Sep 30, 2013)

Nothing. @_@

I guess the occasional song but youtube quality puts me off and I end up downloading in FLAC anyway.


----------



## demoness (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm a mixed bag when it comes to Youtube.  As for gaming related subscriptions I follow AlphaOmegaSin, GameGrumps/Steam Train (Dan has been an excellent replacement and my favorite comedian on the show, so I've kept watching), DavetheUsher, tetraninja, gloverrandal, ScottishDuck, chuggaaconroy (occasionally), Jontron, DanBull, ProxyPlaythroughs, and DYKG.  

More likely though, I'm looking for something music related or informative or something where subscriptions aren't really necessary.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Sep 30, 2013)

LinandKo, 
Rachel and Jun, 
Pewdiepie(on occasion),
Different song vivos.
Lucarioplayer14(just for ac)
Zachscottgames(just for ac)
Mannyinthemix(shout out love the ac news vids!)

Those are my main ones.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 30, 2013)

Animeme
Artistgamergal
FantasyBlade
Ponyphonic
HeyItsMilly
Crowne Prince
Mrponiator
Derpy Hooves
Paint
ADoseofBuckley
SillyFillyStudios
Element Shorts
Element Animation 2
Galaxyart
CartoonHangover
Rugburn 
AnimatedJames
Joshua Mutter's Minecraft Machinimas
AftermathMakesMusic
Shane Dawson TV
StormXF3
FluffyMixer
TheFineBros
lore
alfa995
2Snacks
JanAnimations
Smosh
elementanimation
Slamacow
Project Interlude
SubZeroVector
Journey of the Spark (If you're a brony GO THERE NOW!!!)

Subbed to all of these.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 30, 2013)

yogscast and roosterteeth basically


----------



## SockHead (Sep 30, 2013)

Silently judging you all..

Mega64 (god)
RoosterTeeth
MaddenMastermind
bdcool213
VICE
Frank Howley
scishow
vsauce
JWittz
GyaradosBlood

That's about it. I hate a lot of channels, so I'm a bit salty when it comes to popular youtube channels.


----------



## waddict (Sep 30, 2013)

Tobuscus. That includes TobyGames.

*raises flame shield*


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 17, 2013)

SockHead said:


> GyaradosBlood



No wai. I watch GyaradosBlood too.

I love, LOVE, love prank videos. I watch pranksters like PrankvsPrank / BFvsGF, Roman Atwood, Just For Laughs, VitalyzdTV ( Do u even lift Lauren? ), Dennis Roady & those are just the ones that come to mind right now. I fell in love with prank videos thanks to Just For Laughs ( Hey Montreal ♥ ). 

I'm also interested in watching videos from beauty gurus, Youtubers react to / Kids react to, GyaradosBlood, AcCityFolk ( hey xo c: ), LinandKo, JennaMarbles, The Hillywood Show (They do Captain Jack Sparrow yo. <3) & etc..

I used to be so hooked to JennaMarbles, practically attached to her hip. I've stopped watching her videos as much now. :c


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 17, 2013)

PrimetimePokemon and slayerofmca.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 18, 2013)

RoosterTeeth,
Achievement Hunters,
Slow Mo Guys,
AmazingPhil,
Danisnotonfire,
JWittz,
NerdCubed,
SeaNanners,
Gassy Mexican,
Juicetra.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 18, 2013)

JENNA MARBLES


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 18, 2013)

I have the biggest crush on Jesse from BFvsGF. 

Do the cookie dance, do the cookie dance 
do it. <3


----------



## Lauren (Oct 18, 2013)

Pewdiepie
Jenna marbles 
Ijustine 
Kingsley
Tyler Oakley 
Wiifolder Josh 
Quxxn (her old game play and her sisters as she passed away)
Shane Dawson 
Epic meal time 
Cartoon hangover
KSI
David Firth 
Bart Barker
Film cow

Jesus a hell of a lot more also GyaradosBlood - gots me a shout out in his vids wot.


----------



## Psydye (Oct 18, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Cinemassacre


..haven't been there in awhile will have to check it out again soon..


Chromie said:


> I end up downloading in FLAC anyway.


...some one who appreciates quality!! *thumbs up*


As for me, Eddini, for hypnosis stuff to relax me and maybe a few LPers occasionally(can't remember all of them though, one of my favorites is SirRonLionHeart, haven't seen any LPs in ages though..), maybe a few others I forget...


----------



## XTheLancerX (Oct 19, 2013)

POKEMON INDIGO LEAGUE


----------



## MadCake (Oct 20, 2013)

RebelTaxi.
This guy wants to work at Cartoon Network.
And he's a legitimate journalist.


----------



## beffa (Oct 20, 2013)

only recently been watching pewdiepie (coughcough he's my dream man i actually cried on several occasions bc he looked perfect in videos/said he was visiting the uk and i was like wow i'll be in the same country as him wahh)

i do sometimes watch zackscott games but eh i don't have time to watch too many people


----------



## XTheLancerX (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh wait I forgot some so I will put my list again

POKEMON INDIGO LEAGUE
danooct1
Vsauce
Vsauce2
Vsauce3
Lucarioplayer14
linandko
CaptainSparklez
TobyGames (and other tobuscus stuff)

That is all I can think of atm


----------



## unravel (Oct 20, 2013)

DotaCinema, Chuggaaconroy, Cryaotic, Pewdiepie, TheFineBros and SmoshGames

Mostly I watch Dota 2, TF 2, Pokemon PvP and other funny stuff


----------



## Farobi (Oct 20, 2013)

Anyone who I find relevant who isn't spamming X and Y walkthroughs basically.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 20, 2013)

I watch random channels, I don't have a favorite. Probably because I'm not really biased.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 21, 2013)

Noone particular, but there is this guy who puts up rare and obscure music from the 70s, including japanese psych stuff that I lurk now and then


----------



## BeckTheMayor (Oct 23, 2013)

The Yogscast.
:3
I am a fan of Yogscast Sjin and Sips. (Everyone else on the damn Yogscast also 0


----------



## dollydaydream (Oct 23, 2013)

Tamishiihiroka, swoozie, jenna marbles, nigahiga, buzzfeed, nanalew, meekakitty, cartoon hangover, yogscast sips, bumblebeeble, the list continues


----------



## JeanGiraffe (Oct 23, 2013)

I am subscribed to a lot of people but only watch there video if I am interested in what they post. But I have a few I watch EVERY video secretlifeofabionerd (DIY and beauty and etc) hoiitsroi (comedy omg so funny lol at rolanda and Richard) bubzblogz ( so funny I love them and their personalities) and there's probably a few more but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 24, 2013)

puppy said:


> i watch gaming channels mostly
> Cryaotic
> Pewdiepie
> SeaNanners
> ...



You have a good choice of youtubers
DFTBA

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like quite a lot, including;
xDowsey
The yogscast
Pewdiepie
Vlogbrothers
SilentMystification

I also like quite a few of the lesser known youtubers.


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Oct 24, 2013)

Danisnotonfire, amazingphil, fleurdeforce, pointlessblog, zoella


----------



## Miss Renee (Oct 24, 2013)

I watch a lot of cooking videos, Maury, and drag queen stuff.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm oddly into vlogs and internet personalities in general, and can't seem to get into most gaming channels, though there are exceptions.

My favorites are:
Myharto, Dailygrace, Mamrie Hart, Game Grumps, PsychoSoprano, and Zefrank.


----------



## fl0ra (Oct 31, 2013)

i like watching beauty & fashion videos! a few of my favorites include:

michelle phan 
bubzbeauty
clothesencounters 

i also enjoy watching cooking videos from:

cooking with dog
ochikeron
maangchi 

lastly, i watch blogilates


----------



## matoki (Nov 1, 2013)

I mostly watch: grav3yardgirl, hello batty, helen melonlady, lovely lor, linandko. And just yesterday I found OrderoftheGoodDeath. Probably not for everyone, but really interesting!


----------



## SweetRae (Nov 1, 2013)

I love the popular channels: Michelle Phan, nigahiga, vlogbrothers, etc.

BUT! I also watch a lot of K-Pop videos, so I'm subscribed to the main music production companies.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 1, 2013)

Beauty gurus, nigahiga,our2ndlife, superwoman, and prank vids.


----------



## ForestRabbit (Nov 2, 2013)

Cinemassacre
Cartoon Hangover
Totally Biased With Kamau Bell
Ted Talks
PBS Ideas Channel
Disney Shorts (mainly for those well-drawn Mickey Shorts)
VICE
Ask A Slave
Sharla In Japan (because of the food <3 nom nom)

And I follow a lot of pet owners, because animals are cute <3.

I also use Vimeo too, because I follow "Ask a Grown Person" from the Rookie Mag.


----------



## Gingersnap (Nov 3, 2013)

i love those game youtubes
Roosterteeth/LetsPlay (Achievement Hunter)
Game Grumps
JoshJepson
Chuggaaronroy
MunchingOrange
PeanutButterGamer
NateWantsToBattle
lore
penguinz0
swoozie06
CartoonHangover


----------

